# New Arrival



## Laura (Nov 30, 2012)

I have llamas. I've always wanted an Appy.. Saw this one on CL, and she is supposed to be pregnant too! 
The guy delivered her today, in the storm.. but she doesnt seem to mind the rain. She was living with goats out on 40 acers.. 
No Name as of yet....


----------



## BowandWalter (Nov 30, 2012)

When I was younger my parents friend had a big black alpaca or llama named Bailey, I still remember running around in the pasture with him. He was awesome, I was small enough that I'd cling to his neck and he'd lift me up. I've always loved them after that, he was just so sweet! I hope she is pregnant, baby alpacas are adorable.


----------



## wellington (Nov 30, 2012)

Very cute. I hope she is prego, we would want to see pics as soon as the baby drops, please. If the guy in the background of the second pic getting ready to spit looks like it. S/he's not fond of the cameras?


----------



## pam (Nov 30, 2012)

Se is cute


----------



## Laura (Nov 30, 2012)

Spit Happens, but not very often...


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 1, 2012)

I love the rain-drenched look.


----------

